# ritalin and klonopin



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

20mgs of Ritalin SR and 4mgs of Klonopin at once and I feel amazing. I feel so high yet so mellow and yet so talkative/extroverted.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

That was probably the reasoning they went with when they marketed Dexamyl (dextroamphetamine mixed with amobarbitol) back in the 1930s-70s. Stimulant/depressant combinations seem to be fairly effective for immediate relief.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

korey said:


> That was probably the reasoning they went with when they marketed Dexamyl (dextroamphetamine mixed with amobarbitol) back in the 1930s-70s. Stimulant/depressant combinations seem to be fairly effective for immediate relief.


I took a dose, of a friend's mother's Dexamyl, in high school. It was the most intense euphoria and socially functional I've felt compared to other amphetamine medication's I've taken. I wanted to take it again, but my friend didn't get anymore. Too bad they don't manufacture it anymore. I would like to have the opportunity to try it again.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Flinx said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > That was probably the reasoning they went with when they marketed Dexamyl (dextroamphetamine mixed with amobarbitol) back in the 1930s-70s. Stimulant/depressant combinations seem to be fairly effective for immediate relief.
> ...


The effective medications have a tendency of being removed from the market or being rescheduled into Class I (i.e. illegal) :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> The effective medications have a tendency of being removed from the market or being rescheduled into Class I (i.e. illegal) :stu


 :ditto This is why I want the DEA to become DOA. The meds that produce a rapid & profound change in mood are highly effective. They also are the most potentially addictive.

The DEA is, I guess, about protecting junkies from their own poor choices. Screw patients who need powerful meds to deal with severe mental or physical problems.

And the DEA doesn't even protect junkies when they are the reason opioids are mixed with liver-toxic Tylenol. A chronic abuser of Vicodin is likely to die of liver failure long before the hydrocodone harms them, or do they seriously think a junkie will be sure not to take more than 8 a day and avoid drinking? They force junkies to buy black market drugs of unknown potency that could be laced with who knows what at sky high prices (that forces them into prostitution, burglary, robbery and the like to pay the cost). The DEA hurts both addicts & legitimate patients alike and you get to pay for it with your tax dollars. Especially when they fill prisons with non-violent drug offenders, who hurt nobody except possibly themselves. Oddly, we don't lock up alcoholics for inflicting self-harm.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> ... Oddly, we don't lock up alcoholics for inflicting self-harm.


That's because alcohol isn't harmful or addictive. Everybody knows that!  :lol


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

might be an OK combination for occasional specially difficult SA occasions, to help you recover some self confidence
obviously very addictive though, although it seems not many of us have addictive type personalities


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

maybe i need this.....


----------



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

i heard if you take stimulants for a long time you get problems with your face nerves. any idea if that is true for ritalin? 

hopefully it is not


----------



## tulips (Jun 21, 2007)

Noca said:


> 20mgs of Ritalin SR and 4mgs of Klonopin at once and I feel amazing. I feel so high yet so mellow and yet so talkative/extroverted.


Why are you taking Ritalin and adderall? Do they work better together?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tulips said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > 20mgs of Ritalin SR and 4mgs of Klonopin at once and I feel amazing. I feel so high yet so mellow and yet so talkative/extroverted.
> ...


I just take the Ritalin when i feel really depressed. I take Adderall XR everyday.


----------



## tulips (Jun 21, 2007)

Noca said:


> tulips said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


What doses do you take of each, and you had mentioned the adderall was the best antidepressant you have ever tried, so how does the ritilin help any futher when you are depressed?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tulips said:


> What doses do you take of each, and you had mentioned the adderall was the best antidepressant you have ever tried, so how does the ritilin help any futher when you are depressed?


i only have enough Adderall XR to take once a day. Im on 30mgs of Adderall XR daily and I take like 20mgs of Ritalin SR prn.


----------



## tulips (Jun 21, 2007)

Noca said:


> tulips said:
> 
> 
> > What doses do you take of each, and you had mentioned the adderall was the best antidepressant you have ever tried, so how does the ritilin help any futher when you are depressed?
> ...


Isnt the Adderall XR supposed to work all day? Do you find that it wears out earlier?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tulips said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > tulips said:
> ...


it works for 10-12 hours


----------



## tulips (Jun 21, 2007)

so after the 10-12 hrs, is that when you take your Ritilin?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tulips said:


> so after the 10-12 hrs, is that when you take your Ritalin?


after 10-12 hrs i am usually depressed, take my regular meds then go to sleep. I dont take Ritalin at night or Id never be able to sleep.


----------



## tulips (Jun 21, 2007)

So if you dont feel depressed until night when you are going to sleep, I don't understand when you would take the ritilin with the adderall to get the best effect.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

some times my life is so ****ty that I feel down regardless of having taken the adderall, thats when i take some ritalin simply because i dont have more adderall.


----------



## tulips (Jun 21, 2007)

do you think the Adderall XR is better than the regular Adderall you take several times a day?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tulips said:


> do you think the Adderall XR is better than the regular Adderall you take several times a day?


Yes, because I can feel better for longer and theres less chance of abuse.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> tulips said:
> 
> 
> > do you think the Adderall XR is better than the regular Adderall you take several times a day?
> ...


In your case, I think abuse potential is a moot point. You already have access to extraordinary amounts of some of the most powerful painkillers ever created. Heroin addicts would be like kids in a candy store if they broke into your stockpile. Clearly, if you were into drug abuse, you would already being doing so, but I know you don't.

As for the XR version of Adderall, don't you think this is largely so Shire (I think that's the drug company) can simply get a patent extension and keep milking their cash cow? Also, couldn't any junkie simply chew their Adderall XR and make it immediate release? And don't some junkies even snort the powder (I don't personally know as I don't know any junkies to ask)?

I don't see how it significantly changes abuse potential. After all OxyCR should have less abuse potential than OxyIR -- assuming junkies are too dumb to figure out how to crush it.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

dns said:


> i heard if you take stimulants for a long time you get problems with your face nerves. any idea if that is true for ritalin?
> 
> hopefully it is not


I was on ritalin or dexamphetamine from ages 10 - 17,,, I now have constant muscle twitching throughout my body ... and I feel like I sometimes have facial twitches. Not sure if this is just caused by anxiety or as a result of the ritalin etc it would be interesting to know


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I think that crushing the pellets inside an Adderall XR capsule will do two things...

1) It will release all of the IR pellets into a person's system.
2) It will increase the surface area:mass ratio of the XR pellets due to crushing them into a powder, so each tiny little bit of crushed XR pellet will be "releasing" in its own special way, but there will be thousands of them being as they will all be smaller than sand granules, so the amount that is "control released" in the same amount of time will increase...drastically, at that. The XR pellets were probably formulated to have their specific surface area:mass ratio for _"optimal"_ action; I don't think they turned out to be the size that they are by chemical processing coincidence.

These are all guesses, FYI :b


----------

